# And how would you like your transmission cooked?



## Green Image (Nov 12, 2008)

I purchased a 2001 ram 2500 v10 automatic for another plow truck in November. It had a recently replaced "reman" chrysler 47re installed and an aftermarket cooler. The factory cooler was bypassed. The first snowfall the transmission got hot so we flushed the radiator cooler and added it to the cooling circuit. We then added a temp gauge and I changed filter, fluid, adjusted bands etc. The pan wasn't bad, little material, however the transmission still gets hot quickly when plowing. It stays under 140 on the highway, but in town under 30 mph it gets up to 160 - 180 within 20 mins. Put the plow down and push even the lightest snow and in 10 mins it's over 240. In 30 minutes it's at 270 -280. Do other v10's have this problem or is something wrong with the transmission in lower gears? I push with cummins and stock coolers and never see over 200 deg. Need to find a mechanic with a code reader that reads transmissions as I discovered today our's does not. Just wanted to see if anyone else ever experienced something like this and what they found wrong. I should also mention that it shifts properly and doesn't slip at all throughout all the problems we have had. Torque Converter locks up fine in OD and everything.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Because you bypassed the rad cooler and only rely on a aux rad style air cooler. At hwy speed they work awesome but at low speed as you found out, they dont work. Not enough airflow to make them worrk effectivly. Add a fan to it or tie it back in the rad cooler.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

I prefer mine charred to a brownish red with flakes of black, served with a side of valve body.... mmm mmm expensive. seriously though, I believe Rattler is correct. I have friends with V-10's and they usually run cooler temps than I do while plowing. I would make sure to tie back into the rad cooler and also to pull the radiator out and make sure it is not clogged with dirt and such. Especially in the area of the tranny cooler. (Not sure if the rad has an integrated cooler or if the tranny cooler sits in front of the rad like my 01 cummins.) 

Where are you at in Iowa?


----------



## Green Image (Nov 12, 2008)

I do have it flowing through both the radiator transmission cooler and the aftermarket and still getting those numbers. The engine is running 190 so I don't think the radiator is plugged. Waverly, Iowa. It just seems as if something isn't functioning properly in first and second gear that is causing the creation of excess heat. We've thought about a fan, but when my diesel with a 48re isn't creating near that much heat, it tells me we need to find the transmission problem rather than just add cooling capacity.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Have you pulled the return line at the transmission to verify flow through the coolers?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

That and which direction do you have the fluid running? Does it go to the axillary cooler first or the radiator?

..


----------



## Green Image (Nov 12, 2008)

Dodge calls for 0.6 to 0.8 qt. per min. return flow from cooler. I have .85 qt. / min. with trans in nuetral at idle. I am entering the radiator first and the aux cooler 2nd. I am reading temps at entrance point of radiator with an aftermarket temp gauge I installed. Transmission line pressure is 57-60psi hot at idle and increases with throttle input as it should.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I want to know where to find those odd ball fine thead fittings to connect my line to the factory cooler? All the parts store's in my area just have standard pipe thread fittings.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Green Image;1433207 said:


> Dodge calls for 0.6 to 0.8 qt. per min. return flow from cooler. I have .85 qt. / min. with trans in nuetral at idle. I am entering the radiator first and the aux cooler 2nd. I am reading temps at entrance point of radiator with an aftermarket temp gauge I installed. Transmission line pressure is 57-60psi hot at idle and increases with throttle input as it should.


Where are you measuring the flow?


----------



## Green Image (Nov 12, 2008)

At the outlet of the 2nd cooler. The steel lines were replaced when the transmission was done so I would doubt that they are plugged, stranger things have happened, but I know I am getting cooler flow while working because the temp sender is inline at the inlet of the radiator cooler. It would not increase temp so quickly without flow from the transmission.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I need to connect the lines to my aux cooler. How can I get a barbed fitting that screws into the factory cooler return line. My factory origional fittings are all fine thread.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm thinking the check ball in the valve body or the check vavle in your cooler line. Something is either causing the tranny to slip or overheat


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree with plowguy43. I was told by a tranny guy to take that check valve out of the truck. You'll see it in the line sitting on top of the frame. Once you get that check valve out of the line, I think it does go to a npt thread and you will find the barbs at every parts store. I haven't put the aftermarket cooler in my 01 1500 yet, but I'll definately follow his instructions. I've known the guy for years and he makes a living rebuilding transmissions.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm with Plowguy. Ditch the check ball and you'll see a drastic temp change. 

Also, Someoe correct me if I'm wrong (Been up for over 36 hours now with out sleep, so I may just be wrong) but didn't the V-10's come with 48RE tranies like the Cumins? only the 5.2 and 5.9 magnums came with the 46RE, 47RH, and 47RE tranies?


----------

